# Vail



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

every time i goto vail i just gravitate to the bowls and never leave. so they have parks at vail? who knew?


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Shoulda hit Loveland, W-Park, Wolf Creek, or Monarch. I bet it was deep up in the basin though! Next time give one of us Colorado guys a holler, we'll show you some shit


----------



## DuncanShea (Feb 2, 2008)

This thread is a great example of why I love these boards. I sit and dream of snow and boarding for large chunks of the day. Threads like these talking of powder bowls (Vail was the first place I ever boarded last year) are a nice mental break during the day.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

DuncanShea said:


> This thread is a great example of why I love these boards. I sit and dream of snow and boarding for large chunks of the day. Threads like these talking of powder bowls (Vail was the first place I ever boarded last year) are a nice mental break during the day.


QFT... I went to eldora last week... Vail>eldora...


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

[x] derek [x] said:


> QFT... I went to eldora last week... Vail>eldora...


I haven't ever been to Eldora. Is it not worth it? I've thought of checking it out but Loveland is so much closer to me and usually if I travel to snowboard it's Wolf Creek.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ok, I would rather go to Wolf Creek, Monarch, Loveland than Vail 90% of the time. Vail can be awesome though, I've had some fantastic spring days and a few powder days there. It reall helps when you are there with someone who knows the mountain. But Eldora > Vail??? 

Eldora is on the wrong side of the divide, doesn't get as much snow, and the terrain sucks donkey balls...

Hell the snow is 10x deeper just up the road at East Portal. Mr. Right, I wouldn't bother with that hill. Great if you live in Boulder, otherwise meh...


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> But Eldora > Vail???


he said vail>eldora....


I havent been to vail yet. I think I would rather hit beaver creek, I hear its mini vail without the crowds... I have free days there too, I need to get it goin...


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Brecking in March (I know I know, should go somewhere else), but if someone wants to show me the digs in Loveland, I'll give it a shot. I am an east-coaster and bought an A-Basin season pass, so Breck, Basin, and 1 day at Vail are free. I am doing sat 15th to sun 22nd. I'd prefer to ride mid-week. let me know who's got what options.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Eldora was a blast for the drive. I would have rather gone somewhere else though. It was the closest from where I was staying. Also if you guys head up to eldora check out Wondervu Cafe. It's amazing mexican food at an amazing price....


and yah I said vail is better than eldora. just to point it out.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

neednsnow said:


> Brecking in March (I know I know, should go somewhere else), but if someone wants to show me the digs in Loveland, I'll give it a shot. I am an east-coaster and bought an A-Basin season pass, so Breck, Basin, and 1 day at Vail are free. I am doing sat 15th to sun 22nd. I'd prefer to ride mid-week. let me know who's got what options.


thatde be sick, maybe I can get a weekday off and meet you up there...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^So you did. My bad...


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

I really liked my trip to Vail, but like you said, it is more geared toward skiing. Also there are way too many people there on the weekends. I prefer Beaver Creek which has more available for snowboarders and it's right down the street from Vail.


----------

